# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa do Inferniño

## manuelra

Foto de la presa de O Inferniño, en Carballiño ( Ourense), actualmente en ruinas, antes abastecía a la minicentral del mismo nombre, pertenecía a la empresa C.H.E.D.A.   ( Compañia Hidro Eléctrica Del Arenteiro)

Foto del edificio de la minicentral en ruinas, está situada en el rio Arenteiro, aflente del rio Ávia

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos preciosas manuelra :Smile: 

Dentro de poco la vegetación habrá tapado por completo la central.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenas fotos manuelra
¿Y no se podría volver a aprovechar el salto, hidroeléctricamente hablando?
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Como siempre unas fotos preciosas Manuelra, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

Claro que se podría utilizar el salto, pero no sé si volverían a dar permiso, porque creo que la concesión se dejó vencer, a cambio de un aumento de potencia en otra instalación cercana, un saludo a todos y gracias.

----------

